# How do I get a nice tight ass?



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 6, 2003)

Along with sculpted abs, I want a firm ass.  What's the best target exercises?


----------



## Trump (Oct 6, 2003)

Quit taking it up the tailpipe and stick with women.


----------



## moon (Oct 6, 2003)

tight ass!!! i only notice it on women  
my deadlifts and leg press made me a bit firmer.


----------



## RnRGirl (Oct 6, 2003)

Lunges will help


----------



## caribstv (Oct 6, 2003)

that would be drinking Jersey water!  Yes i'm serious!


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 6, 2003)

i would have thought squats down to the heels would firm up the buttocks

i did them to the floor for the first time the other day (after reading a article on this site), i felt  it hitting them

i want to trim a bit of weight off around my backside, its still a lil flabby, my upper body is pretty ripped

what exercises and what reps do ppl suggest for this?

i was thinking of a few light squat and deadlift supersets at the end of my chest/bi and back/tri workouts, aiming for about 20 reps of squats followed by 10-15 of deads.  Should help me firm that area up a lil

peace


----------



## Darkkmind (Oct 7, 2003)

I too would like to have buttocks that the ladies will appreciate. Maybe some of the gals can help us out with some advice?


----------



## Mex (Oct 7, 2003)

I don't know the name in english, but the exercise where you sit down and push outwards with your legs(out to your sides, not to the front like in the standard lift) to work the adductor muscles (sp?) is great for your ass. I "Feel the burn in my ass!". Er...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 7, 2003)

Deep squats, you can also use one of those hip abductor/adductor machines, I forget which is which.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 7, 2003)

^^ deep squats is the way to go, I would not have the ass on me  that I have today without'em! thats right ladies


----------



## Skib (Oct 7, 2003)

i've found that even lower back raises give you a nice tight ass... especially when done with weight... squeeze your butt cheeks together as you come up and you'll definately feel them get worked : )


----------



## moon (Oct 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mex *_
> I "Feel the burn in my ass!". Er...



yeah it makes me quite irritating to sit  a day or two after workout.


----------



## prophet (Oct 8, 2003)

stay away from anal sex and you should be alright or that burrito you've been craving..


----------



## erik5150 (Nov 18, 2006)

like a previous post on this page said, the best exercise to tighten and strengthen ass is the reverse leg scissors machine--the one where you spread your legs outward in a pushing outward manner.

Many assume this machine is for women, but the adductors are an important body part.  While using this machine, don't exercise like a woman (only 30-50 pounds and 20-30 reps), instead use the machine like a man.  Try 3 sets of 10-12 at about 170-190lbs.

You will think you are working out other parts of your legs than your ass while using it, but when you get out and walk around you feel an intense soreness in both butt cheek muscles.

Of course one should also be doing squats and hamstring curls too since they are large muscles.

If you want your wife's ass to look great, get her using this machine.  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/images/smilies/rocker.gif


----------



## KelJu (Nov 18, 2006)

Hahahaha ohohoho hehehe . The gheyness...the gheyness is too much. 

 Ok ok, just kidding, but not really. 

I do not know about firming, but doing squats religiously has made my ass bigger which in turn made it tighter.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 18, 2006)

i say go to the gym and ask the supervisor or someone "i wanna round up my ass can u help me?"


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Nov 19, 2006)

just do butt squeezes all day when ur sitting on your ass, just make sure u dont shit out a turd.


----------



## Raz (Nov 19, 2006)

Yep deep squats work well but what works better for me is squezzing my butt at the top of a straight legged deadlift. Give it a try!


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 19, 2006)

Weighttraining doesn't make your ass tight... it's your diet that counts. Same with abs.

Also, weighttraining makes your ass BIGGER because of hyperthrophy.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 20, 2006)

If you want a tight ass just do kegels with your sphincter.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2006)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Along with sculpted abs, I want a firm ass. What's the best target exercises?


This must have been one of his first posts.


----------



## 88m (Nov 20, 2006)

Did everybody forget about the  "BUN AND THIGH ROCKER"


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 20, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> If you want a tight ass just do kegels with your sphincter.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 21, 2006)

Step ups.

Also, lunges, squats, leg press, etc.


----------



## KarlW (Nov 22, 2006)

Mudge said:


> Deep squats, you can also use one of those hip abductor/adductor machines, I forget which is which.


 
To be "abducted" is to be taken away, hence the legs move apart. Somehow I always remembered that.


----------

